# Fat Loss Debate: Hale vs. Harmony



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

The following article features a discussion between Susan Harmony Ph.D and myself. Susan sent me an e-mail informing me that I had misrepresented the science concerning exercise and saturated fat. Excerpts from our first debate were featured in last week’s newsletter. In this article I present our second debate. Susan’s comments appear in bold between [...]

*Read More...*


----------

